# Small flock issues; how to breed certain rams to certain ewes.



## NachoFarm (Sep 3, 2013)

We have a small flock of Gotland/Finn's consisting of two rams and three ewes.  We want to breed certain rams to certain ewes but since they run together all year on pasture and share the barn as shelter, I feel like we may have an impossible situation.  

They haven't shown any signs that breeding season has started yet but I'm definitely running out of time to make a plan.  

The one ram is just over five months old so my concern with him is that he won't breed the ewes successfully, how do I know if I have to use the other ram as clean-up?  

Do we separate the two breeding groups?  

Do we just separate the rams right now until we're ready to breed?  We could make them a spot in the barn but then we would have to start feeding hay and I'm worried they would fight.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Sep 3, 2013)

You will have to separate the 2 breeding groups, or pen up the rams and only let out the one you want to mainly use for a month ot two, then turn out the other as well for clean up.  There is no way to know if you need to use the other for clean up, so I would anyway to be in the safe side if you are worried about it!
If you separate the rams, they shouldn't fight if they are already running together, maybe the odd little tussle but shouldn't be anything to big.


----------



## Ruus (Sep 3, 2013)

You could try using marking harnesses on the boys, then you'd at least know if your youngster is active, and if all his ewes cycle back you'd know he was "shooting blanks", so to speak. Or if you can't separate them, you could at least put different colored crayons on each ram.


----------



## n8ivetxn (Nov 9, 2013)

If the one ram is 5 months old, chances are, the older ram won't let him breed - assuming they're all running together.

You should make 2 breeding groups, if you can. It will help you later. Or, you'll have to get new rams every couple of years...


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 9, 2013)

I would guess that when the ewes come into estrus the older ram will make it clear to younger ram that he is boss.
So separate pens is nec. in order to dictate who breeds who.


----------



## n8ivetxn (Nov 9, 2013)

Exactly! I just saw it happen in my pasture last week... I thought I'd have to remove my 5 month old boy. Things got kinda scary - for me, anyway! It's difficult for me to tell how serious they are sometimes when they start butting. Fortunately my big guy only uses enough force to stop the younger one.

This next summer we need to get more shelters built in the other two pastures. I really need a place to grow out lambs in peace. I always worry about them getting pushed off of better grasses or ran over by the adults....it's always something!


----------



## Southdown (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't let my ram run with the flock year round and during my chosen time for breeding (now) I put only the select ewes that I want him to breed in a pen with him.  There is no room for questions or errors.  He only gets the girls I choose and the time I choose.  I register my sheep and I need to know who bred who in order to register them accurately.  I will keep them for six weeks together in the pen, although I find it not necessary.  In your situation, I would use the different colored marking crayons.  You could know which ram bred who based on the color and also an estimate of the due dates.


----------



## n8ivetxn (Nov 14, 2013)

My breeding operation is similar to yours. Breeding registered stock, you have to be sure who is who. And on top of that, I have a small flock of rare sheep, so I have to manage them carefully to maintain separate bloodlines.


----------



## Southdown (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a small flock too.  We have Old English Southdowns (Babydolls), which really are not that rare anymore.  My ram is with his two ewes this year and he bred them on the first day.  The next 6 weeks is really a waste of time because the job was done.  But he sure enjoys having buddies to hang out with.


----------

